
MacBook Air finally gets its upgrade, but it's minor - rbanffy
https://www.cnet.com/uk/news/macbook-air-finally-gets-its-upgrade/
======
brutalistcode
Can this be considered an "update" at all? I had naively hoped that the
updated MBA would finally be an affordable mac notebook that is up to date,
but apparently the MBP at $1299 (even more here in Germany) is the most
"affordable" option that can be taken seriously.

------
Digory
The Air is perfect for professional wordsmithing (the other kind of pro that
Steve Jobs always seemed to remember). If they could stick a retina display
it, they'd sell a ton of them.

This was a kiss off, kind of like the IPhone SE.

